# MGB Conversion



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks great! I learnt to drive in a 'B' and my father built a one off sports car based on 'B' running gear and engine. We still have it in the garage.

I'm using an Open Revolt in my Golf and I'm very interested in your display. Did you make it or buy it? Will it display any of the Open Revolt parameters? Would it display Ah used?

Cheers and good luck, looks great so far. What wh/mile and range are you expecting.

Adam


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Adam

Thanks. The display is open source. You can toggle through the differnet screens to read Pack voltage ,Motor amps ,Battery amps, Acc.Battery voltage,%SOC ,Miles to empty,Motor temp ,Controller temp,And Battery temp.

It will also drive the cars fuel gauge.

Here is a link to the build thread. 

LCD Display

Alvin


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Is it a manual transmission or a direct drive?

It looks really good, how does it perform?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I fancied converting a B, I figured it would make a fairly straight forward conversion.

Good work on that one.
How does it perform? Any video?

The display seems very similar to the cycle analyst.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Caps18

Thank You.

Transmission and clutchless. I use 3rd and 4th. 4th is 1to1 and is not a problem to use just 4th gear.

It had crossed my mind to go direct drive but I was ready to get it going and left it alone.

A few months ago when I got it I tried an 8" pump motor ,it was ok...
Then I put the 11" in it and with the car full of lead (the batteries I was testing with) ,It would accelerate up hills without a problem. 

I have not driven any where with the lithiums yet. I charged for the first time yesterday and am thinking about bottom balancing first.

I guess I could run some of it out driving.

Alvin


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Woodsmith

Thank You very much.

The conversion was fairly easy the coupler for the ranger is the same for the B. I just re-drilled the adapter plate holes.

The hard part was getting the car back together. It was in a barn when I found it.
No video maybe latter .

Alvin


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It's usually best to balance (either top or bottom) before they're in the car. Do you have a powerlab or similar to control the discharging?


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

alvin said:


> Hi Adam
> 
> Thanks. The display is open source. You can toggle through the differnet screens to read Pack voltage ,Motor amps ,Battery amps, Acc.Battery voltage,%SOC ,Miles to empty,Motor temp ,Controller temp,And Battery temp.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alvin,

I'll try and track down a board or get some made.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Ziggythewiz
The batteries will have to come back out. And I have that 8" motor that I thought might work to discharge.


Adam 

I saw on the other forum that you found a board.

That's great.

Alvin


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, there are some in Ireland which is a result! The internet is a wonderful thing...information sharing on a global scale within seconds!!

Many thanks for the lead and I'll follow your build with interest.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

I thought I would do a final update on this in case anyone finds this in the future. After using this for a couple of years I have removed the ev parts and put them back into my ranger.

I live in a rural area and the truck is more useful to me. The MG was a lot of fun. I have had several over the last 45 years. I did not have any problems with it just decided to go back to the truck.

Alvin


----------

